# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Brandende benen , moeheid &zenuwpijn/uitval

## Ron62

Hallo, 

Ik heb verschrikkelijke brandende benen m.n rechts vanuit de heup en dijbeen en verlies van gevoel en kracht verder lijkt het 
dat het gezichts vermogen minder word aan 1 oog rechts.
Ik heb al div. zenuw blokkades gehad i.v.m het C.E.S Cauda Equina Syndroom in de rug omdat ik uitstralende pijn had en ook
het gevoel was minder net als kracht.
Maar nu spelen er naar mijn in ziens ook zenuwpijnen cq problemen aan mijn rechter zijde wat niet het gevolg zal zijn van het
C.E.S.
Maar wat zal het dan kunnen zijn, ik maak mij toch wel zorgen ik heb de pijn poli waar ik de zenuwblokkades heb gehad al ge -
informeert ik zal terug gebeld worden of ik weer naar de neuroloog terug moet met deze vreemde zenuw klachten.
Wie kan mij hier raad cq informatie geven ?

mvrgr. Ron

----------


## Flogiston

Pijn en verminderde kracht horen bij CES. Wikipedia geeft daar een goed leesbare beschrijving van.

Oogproblemen niet. Die kun je het beste voorleggen aan je neuroloog.

Oogproblemen kunnen wel indirect ontstaan, als gevolg van de pijn en de stress die je door CES ervaart.

----------


## Ron62

Hallo,
De klachten aan de linker been en rugzijde waren anders dan nu, het geval is , ik had meer stekende zenuwpijn links en natuurlijk ook 
net als kracht vermindering.
Maar aan de rechter zijde heb ik veel en veel meer brandende pijnen , wat ik links niet had en dan ook het gezichts vermogen dat echt
minder is.

Ron

----------


## Flogiston

De gevolgen van CES hoeven niet symmetrisch te zijn. Het is dus goed mogelijk dat de klachten links en rechts verschillend zijn.

De oogklachten lijken mij een andere oorzaak te hebben.

Zoals ik al zei, leg het voor aan je neuroloog. Dat is je beste en meest betrouwbare bron van informatie.

----------


## alda

Het lijkt wel op de ziekte van Devic, dat is een combinatie van een ontsteking in het ruggenmerg dat geeft zenuwpijn en een oogzenuwontsteking.
Ik heb zelf 5 jaar geleden een aanval van Devic gehad, het lijkt veel op M.S.. Je bent ook heel moe.Veel zenuwpijnen vooral brandend en ook soms tintelingen enz.

----------

